# Has anyone trained at Sacramento Judo Club?



## 23rdwave (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a background in Aikido and Tai Chi and will be starting Judo this week at the Sacramento Judo Club. Has anyone trained there or competed against some of their judoka?


----------

